# Pensacola beach Pier Report 10/6 10/7



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

on saturday me and my brother got up before sun rise picked up 2 dozen bull minnows and went to the pier after hanging out at the end for a while we went back to the pomp hole where i proceeded to catch 3 flounder two 12in and a 14 not bad for a day i lost a good one right before we left no net. we left at sun set 





today me and my dad leave around 7 and head to national seashore to catch some bull minnows after walking the hole crescent we only got 13 so we head out to the pier in about and hour my dad catches three flounder biggest being 17in i proceeded to choke on 3 and get hung up on the pilings twice by now no more bait so off to the suger bowl in a hour long trek to catch more bull minnows by time we get back the bite was over. 



2 day total 6 flounder 3 12in, and 3 bigger ones 







i would like to add that with the wind on saturday and the fact that all my flounder were quite light that all of them caught the wind anf flew like kites i never had to bring down a flounder before


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks for the report, a flounder kite would be pretty funny to see


----------

